# Tonight's Total Lunar Eclipse



## *amy* (Feb 20, 2008)

Tonight's Total Lunar Eclipse.  Who's watching?

Total Lunar Eclipse Tonight - Yahoo! News


SPACE.com Video Player: Video: Wednesday's Lunar Eclipse


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2008)

We can see the moon right now.  It's gynormous!  Not sure if we'll be able to see the eclipse  because  Mother Nature  is supposed to have a frozen/snowy hissy fit tonight. The sky may cloud over before we get a  chance to  enjoy the  eclipse.  But...I'm hopin'!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 20, 2008)

it is very cloudy and raining here in so ca. doubt we will be able to see it.bummer.babe


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 20, 2008)

Its cloudy here as well but maybe it will clear up enough I sure hope so. A regular pair of binoculars can make viewing better.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 20, 2008)

Its very clear and I could if I wanted to, but its SOOOO cold out and I have to dodge around under alot of trees to get a good look. 
Oh well.
No wait I can see it perfectly out of the boys bedroom window...... I'll have to sneak in after they pass out.


----------



## Toots (Feb 20, 2008)

Its clear here and the moon is out, just waiting to see the eclipse.  I hope I can see it from my upstairs window, don't know if I want to bundle up and go back out.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2008)

I can see the beginning of it right now.


----------



## amber (Feb 20, 2008)

I will be watching, it's clear here.  Better head outside now!


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 20, 2008)

It's so bright that with all the snow to reflect off of I can see all the way to the end of our road in the dark... about a half mile. Pretty cool! And to think I was going to skip it..


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Too cloudy, missing another!!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Feb 20, 2008)

Way too cloudy here in Missouri...


----------



## amber (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, it looks great!  About 1/4 covered at this time.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 20, 2008)

Sunny here all day.
Started to cloud over 30 minutes ago.
Low ceiling right now.
Shoot.


----------



## sattie (Feb 20, 2008)

Watching now... clear beautiful night and it's about 3/4 of the way eclipsed!


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2008)

Very clear here. We can see it perfectly. I just wish it were warmer so I could stay out and watch it.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 20, 2008)

GB said:


> Very clear here. We can see it perfectly. I just wish it were warmer so I could stay out and watch it.


 

Is the moon orange or red yet?  Darn it's dark out there.  Running back to my window.


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope not yet.


----------



## Toots (Feb 20, 2008)

The moon is about 3/4 covered here, just starting to turn a little red/orange color - this is so cool!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2008)

It's beautiful.  Mother Nature is cooperating.  Buck and I see a star below and to the left of the moon, does anyone know what that might be?


----------



## amber (Feb 20, 2008)

Total for us here and gorgeous!  It's orange/reddish, and very cold, but I had a cup of tea with me.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2008)

Katie, I think what you see is Venus.  It's a lot brighter than the other stars.


----------



## amber (Feb 20, 2008)

I see the same two stars Katie.  Venus!  Oh and the big and little dipper are very vivid as well.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2008)

Isn't this too cool, or what?!  I love that we're sharing it with all you great folks!!!!!  Sooooo much better than a group hug.


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2008)

You can tell it is Venus if it does not twinkle. Starts twinkle, but planets do not.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2008)

We took another look.  It's great!  What a treat!!!


----------



## Toots (Feb 20, 2008)

I read that Saturn would be another planet you could see near the moon tonight, it might be one of the bright ones near the moon.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2008)

Buck says it is probably Saturn.  Thanks, Toots, for the comment.


----------



## sattie (Feb 20, 2008)

CRAP!!! A bunch of clouds rolled in and the spectacle is over for me!!! Dang nab it!!!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2008)

sattie said:


> CRAP!!! A bunch of clouds rolled in and the spectacle is over for me!!! Dang nab it!!!



Sorry, darlin'.  I hope you can enjoy it through the eyes of those who can see it.  This is my first lunar eclipse.  I'm in awe of the whole thing.


----------



## sattie (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you Katie E... *sniff sniff*.  I'm glad you are getting to enjoy it!!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2008)

sattie said:


> Thank you Katie E... *sniff sniff*.  I'm glad you are getting to enjoy it!!



Hugs, hugs, sattie. Look, see it through my eyes.  Isn't it lovely?


----------



## sattie (Feb 20, 2008)

I can see it.... and it is awsome!!!  Thank you Miss Katie... you are a gem!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2008)

Katie E said:


> ...I'm in awe of the whole thing.


I have seen at least one other, and one total solar eclipse, but I am in awe every time. Cubbie and I were out there for most of this one, even though my feet were freezing off (I was wearing a coat and scarf, with sandals!). I found myself explaining God's wonders to Cubbie! (He wasn't impressed, lol). I also got to see two "shooting stars." It was very clear tonight and the stars were glorious tonight! I was amazed, when I moved here from California, at how dark the skies are and how bright the clouds are. If the moon isn't out, sometimes you can barely see your hand in front of your face. 

I had no idea that there was going to be an eclipse tonight until I read it here. Thanks for letting us know Amy!

Barbara


----------



## *amy* (Feb 21, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I have seen at least one other, and one total solar eclipse, but I am in awe every time. Cubbie and I were out there for most of this one, even though my feet were freezing off (I was wearing a coat and scarf, with sandals!). I found myself explaining God's wonders to Cubbie! (He wasn't impressed, lol). I also got to see two "shooting stars." It was very clear tonight and the stars were glorious tonight! I was amazed, when I moved here from California, at how dark the skies are and how bright the clouds are. If the moon isn't out, sometimes you can barely see your hand in front of your face.
> 
> I had no idea that there was going to be an eclipse tonight until I read it here. Thanks for letting us know Amy!
> 
> Barbara


 
Your very welcome, Barbara. 

Oooh, look. Here's a time lapse (from 2007), if you missed it in states
Lunar eclipse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And some photos are already posted for 2008 in some states. (Click to enlarge.) Wish I had a digital camera. 

February 21, 2008 lunar eclipse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Connecticut
Image:February 21, 2008 lunar eclipse, West Hartford, CT, 3-18 UTC.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL  I just read what I had written.  What I meant was PARTIAL solar eclipse!  I have never seen a total solar eclipse, although I would LOVE to!

Barbara


----------



## *amy* (Feb 21, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> LOL I just read what I had written. What I meant was PARTIAL solar eclipse! I have never seen a total solar eclipse, although I would LOVE to!
> 
> Barbara


 
I was almost going to ask if we need to wear sunglasses.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2008)

*amy* said:


> I was almost going to ask if we need to wear sunglasses.


LOL When I was looking up at the moon tonight, I was reminded of a joke I heard years ago about someone wearing dark glasses during a lunar eclipse so she wouldn't hurt her eyes. 

Barbara


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 21, 2008)

I've spent many evenings howling at the moon....and would have been out there again last night.  Unfortunately, it was completely overcast here in northern New Jersey.  
Looking at pictures is just a big tease.  Now I have to wait till December 2010 to get another opportunity.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 21, 2008)

The kids & I watched until the moon was completely covered. By then it was after 10 & the kids were way beyond sleepy. It was amazing & beautiful though!! Also, did anyone else see the triangle the moon made with Saturn & the star Regulus (sp?)?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 21, 2008)

I must be wierd, but the neatest thing about the eclipse to me was how it really made me realize that the moon is a big sphere, not a flat disk hanging in the sky.

I mean, I KNOW the moon is a sphere, but that shadow curving across the face really brought out the shape.

Never mind, just goofy, I guess.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 21, 2008)

DH and I went outside for what seemed like an eternity.  It was very cold and windy.  But the moon was gorgeous.  There are perks to being married to a Rocket Doctor.  He can 'splain the details to his beloved and did.
We kept going inside, then coming back out, lasted longer than we anticipated, wonderful and so beautiful.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2008)

It was a wonderfully clear night here in Mexico.
We watched from beginning to end.   We were having dinner with some friends
and had a great view from our table at the resturaunt.  Food was delish, company was wonderful and the view to die for.   Have I mentioned yet how much I love being here??


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2008)

I watched it through the windows. Clear beautiful night to view it.
Just too darn cold.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 21, 2008)

I was lucky enough to be in Wyoming when the Khoutek comet (?) and the lunar eclipse coincided.
Spent all night on the hood of my Bronco, out on the open range.
Now THAT was a celestial show!

Got lucky with last nights' eclipse; we had scattered clouds. Which was nice, actually; they gave me a break and I like the juxtapositioning of the little white clouds floating past the eclipsing moon...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 21, 2008)

I spent almost an hour just sitting outside watching it.  It was cold but worth it.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> I must be wierd, but the neatest thing about the eclipse to me was how it really made me realize that the moon is a big sphere, not a flat disk hanging in the sky.
> 
> I mean, I KNOW the moon is a sphere, but that shadow curving across the face really brought out the shape.
> 
> Never mind, just goofy, I guess.


Not weird or goofy at all.  (This from the woman who stood out in the cold explaining God's wonders to the dog!  LOL).

Barbara


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2008)

If any of you guys ever has a chance to see a total solar eclipse do WHATEVER IT TAKES to see it.

I've done it and I guarantee it's the experience of a lifetime.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2008)

Buck said:


> If any of you guys ever has a chance to see a total solar eclipse do WHATEVER IT TAKES to see it.
> 
> I've done it and I guarantee it's the experience of a lifetime.


Do you know when and where the next one is going to be?  LOL  You know what I mean--where it will be able to be viewed.  

Barbara


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2008)

Nothing anywhere near us anytime soon.  See this site:

NASA - Solar Eclipse Page


Unlike a lunar eclipse, a total solar eclipse can be seen from only a very narrow band of the earth's surface.  Outside this band you can see a partial eclipse over a larger area but even this area is relatively small.

Here's an uncomplicated explanation:

The solar eclipse explained in plain English!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 21, 2008)

I got some pics of it but need to upload them.

The crazy thing, as the last little sliver of light left, leaving the moon nice and red"ish", every dog in our neighborhood started going CRAZY barking and howling.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 21, 2008)

Can't wait to see your pics Tat, and funny about the howling doggies!! WOOF!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I got some pics of it but need to upload them.
> 
> The crazy thing, as the last little sliver of light left, leaving the moon nice and red"ish", every dog in our neighborhood started going CRAZY barking and howling.


The dogs in my neighborhood (except mine and the neighbor's boxer, who were with me) were barking like crazy too!  They do tend to bark a lot anyway, but it was a little weird!

Barbara


----------



## seans_potato_business (Feb 23, 2008)

_"I don't believe in the moon... I think it's just the back of the sun"_


----------

